# graphic designer needed



## hulabay (Aug 12, 2013)

need a graphic designer t get my designs t shirt ready please.......

also logo and labels and tags needed


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Some more information would help you find what exactly your after, PM me with all that matters and I'll help..


----------



## hulabay (Aug 12, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Some more information would help you find what exactly your after, PM me with all that matters and I'll help..


Starting a surfer/vw 
Clothing brand few ideas and rough stretches sorted looking for the right person at the right price to sort a basic drawing In to a finished completed image ready to be printed on to tshirt etc also logo tag designs etc.....

I will have them printed just need images with full
Rights to them

Needs prices and examples of your work


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Have you looked into the freelancer type sites where you can name your price and get examples. There are 100's of people at these site who are very good designers. They even have an area where you can post a "contest" and designer submit designs and you pick the one you like and pay. You can attach your ideas as well. I've used them and had great success getting a 3D prototype design made. The woman was from Japan and I'm in the USA. Check it out.


----------



## hulabay (Aug 12, 2013)

Micki23 said:


> Have you looked into the freelancer type sites where you can name your price and get examples. There are 100's of people at these site who are very good designers. They even have an area where you can post a "contest" and designer submit designs and you pick the one you like and pay. You can attach your ideas as well. I've used them and had great success getting a 3D prototype design made. The woman was from Japan and I'm in the USA. Check it out.




Can you tell me what site I need to go on this would be perfect


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Go to ... Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online - Freelancer.com
You can check it out and post your project or start a contest (a contest might be good - you'll get to see probably 50+ designs). You can add your sketch and have people create something from it or give them the requirements within the logo. There's a FAQ section that would help. You would click "Hire" since you are looking to get work designed. If you do hire, get the person to give you a fixed bid - not by the hour. For $35 I got a 3D wireframe done of a jewelry item I got made into a sterling silver prototype.

I am not deflecting you from anyone who designs here, but you sound like you are on a budget.


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

Please keep this in mind: these freelancer sites are a time-based-bid system.. i.e. you put out the description, and multiple people bid over the course of 2 to 7 days. During this time you will get slammed with generic proposals, proposals that are completely off-track, some original artwork, lots of clip-art mash-ups... in the end you get pick someone. Next you will try and revise and finalize the artwork, but the winning bidder bid so low to get the job that you've become a medium priority at best. You'll also most likely get a request for "adjustment$" higher than the bid because you made changes, which may double or triple the winning bid amount. And seps cost extra. And an underlay is extra. And a digital file is extra. And taking off their logo stamp/copyright is extra. 

This system is great if you have lots of time. It is guaranteed that you will get lots of offer of artwork that was sourced off the web and mashed together, so be careful if originality is important. There are literally warehouses in 3rd world countries full of people that under-bid, mash artwork, and then try to nickel and dime you into huge bill (I was approached by the biggest art provider on elance to help them do this).


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

That's true Rick it may cost more if you aren't specific - If you put your all requirements upfront re design and changes, they bid on those requirements. With any project, additional non specified changes costs money. I have not experienced what you post. I got a well qualified person from Japan do my 3D wire mesh for $35 and it was perfect. She was fast, knew her stuff, and even gave me extra views of it which I didn't ask for. You have the opportunity to interview as well. Many of these "third world country" designers are brilliant and fast. To put them all down isn't fair. It is a very competitive site - I agree - and may not be right for a novice.

Hulabay will have to decide what to do. Since he has his design in mind, he will know the final product is what he's looking for. If it were me - I'd look locally for a designer if I was new to the game of design. See the person face to face and talk about his ideas back and forth. Freelancer might be too dog eat dog for him at this point.


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

The nightmare I mention has become very common on elance. There is one provider in South America with 120 employees that regular upcharges project that they win by 400% or more. They bid $50 on a logo design, win the job, then the fun begins. They provide a 3 page checklist for the client, what style of logo, what colors, 3D, 2d, etc. As soon at the client varies from their 3 page questionaire the up-billing starts. I talked to a guy in Atlanta that was expected $660 for a logo that started out at $65, and he only made 3 revisions. Dangerous world this world-wide-web...


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

This hulabay, is stuck on doing it themselves so be it... If you look back at what was provided to him, or her its nite and day, and being nice here their revised layout looked like what ones elementary student did in art class... This also leads me to ask what designer would work for a $ 35 or $ 65 completed logo design, I'm sorry but I just don't see it... I got to ask if they do t.v. commercials companys would be knocking each other over to get a 2 min add from those sites.. Something just smells like trouble here... Oh and just look at what rick pointed out..


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

rickxtexas said:


> The nightmare I mention has become very common on elance. There is one provider in South America with 120 employees that regular upcharges project that they win by 400% or more. They bid $50 on a logo design, win the job, then the fun begins. They provide a 3 page checklist for the client, what style of logo, what colors, 3D, 2d, etc. As soon at the client varies from their 3 page questionaire the up-billing starts. I talked to a guy in Atlanta that was expected $660 for a logo that started out at $65, and he only made 3 revisions. Dangerous world this world-wide-web...


I have never used elance so I can't speak to that. I'm sure there are scams all over the place, that's why hulabay should go local and meet the person since he/she doesn't seems to have things quite together yet.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> This hulabay, is stuck on doing it themselves so be it... If you look back at what was provided to him, or her its nite and day, and being nice here their revised layout looked like what ones elementary student did in art class... This also leads me to ask what designer would work for a $ 35 or $ 65 completed logo design, I'm sorry but I just don't see it... I got to ask if they do t.v. commercials companys would be knocking each other over to get a 2 min add from those sites.. Something just smells like trouble here... Oh and just look at what rick pointed out..


If there a logo here somewhere that was made? If so, I missed it. I enjoy seeing the before and after.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Whoops, sorry got him confused with the same type of post...


----------



## cronosSTYLE (Feb 24, 2008)

hulabay said:


> need a graphic designer t get my designs t shirt ready please.......
> 
> also logo and labels and tags needed


I'am graphic designer based in Tahiti French Polynesia here's my "old" website you can see some of the work i've done 
Let me know.
www.erathic.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> also logo and labels and tags needed


Try clothinglabels4u.com or luckylabel.com


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

Micki23 said:


> Go to ... Hire Freelancers & Find Freelance Jobs Online - Freelancer.com
> You can check it out and post your project or start a contest (a contest might be good - you'll get to see probably 50+ designs). You can add your sketch and have people create something from it or give them the requirements within the logo. There's a FAQ section that would help. You would click "Hire" since you are looking to get work designed. If you do hire, get the person to give you a fixed bid - not by the hour. For $35 I got a 3D wireframe done of a jewelry item I got made into a sterling silver prototype.
> 
> I am not deflecting you from anyone who designs here, but you sound like you are on a budget.



I cant believe you'd promote this kind of design competition here, this undervalues EVERY designer. It's like me getting 15 printers to do a job but only paying for the best one OR ordering 15 tees and sending 14 back because i dont like them... its low ball and very sad. 

I understand sometimes they can be useful for a random 3D model or odd job but a logo? pay for quality.

Look for a designer that you like and pay them to work on the logo with you.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

jumpy said:


> I cant believe you'd promote this kind of design competition here, this undervalues EVERY designer. It's like me getting 15 printers to do a job but only paying for the best one OR ordering 15 tees and sending 14 back because i dont like them... its low ball and very sad.
> 
> I understand sometimes they can be useful for a random 3D model or odd job but a logo? pay for quality.
> 
> Look for a designer that you like and pay them to work on the logo with you.


I totally agree and I love the comparison that you've made there, but then again, designers are generally undervalued anyway.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

better example would be if i told everyone on here that wanted a printer or tee supplier to go look for a company in asia on alibaba, yeah sometimes you might get great service and great products but essentially someone else looses and dosnt get to pay their bills on time. 

Or if i started a website that pitted screen printers to quote against each other (and those in other countries) to get jobs .... i hope for alls sake this dosnt exist. Dam right im upset.

Sadly this might be the way of the world, might be why we have higher unemployment, but promoting it here is a shame, considering many of us are designers or creatives and we give time and effort into the community.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

Agreed. I'd prefer it if people were putting other members forward, especially those who say they can offer design services for potential work rather than devaluing what we do. I've always steered well clear of those "bidding" sites purely on the basis that you get to spend your time creating something that might end up being nothing, rather than having a client come direct to you, do their design and get paid for it at the end of the day. Even crap about getting exposure whether you're chosen or not means nothing because the only people that really see what's on there are people who are bidding, and once they've chosen their design that's it.

Now breathe Jumpy, count to 1000 and just pretend we didn't see that post.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I cant believe you'd promote this kind of design competition here, this undervalues EVERY designer.


No designer is forced to participate in any site. 

If a designer feels like a competition site isn't worth their time, they won't participate. Simple as that.

I'm sure you could create a site like that for screen printers and there might even be a few that participate, but just like the designer competition sites, many won't because it simply won't be worth their time.

There's lots of different ways to hire a designer, hire a printer or find someone to do a service.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Rodney. I didn't think this forum was for promoting oneself and getting work. I just offered a service I used and the poster can do what he will with the info. Its a free country - at least here in the USA for now - and anyone can use any service that fits their needs. Its called free enterprise. Some people cannot afford hundreds of dollars for a logo and then go out of business 6 months later. Its all economics and I just offered one avenue. No disrespect to any designer - because I'm one myself.


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

jumpy said:


> I cant believe you'd promote this kind of design competition here, this undervalues EVERY designer. It's like me getting 15 printers to do a job but only paying for the best one OR ordering 15 tees and sending 14 back because i dont like them... its low ball and very sad.
> 
> I understand sometimes they can be useful for a random 3D model or odd job but a logo? pay for quality.
> 
> Look for a designer that you like and pay them to work on the logo with you.


Jumpy - This wasn't a "random" 3D model. You treat me like I'm some shmoe who has no idea about design. I design lots of things and jewelry is one of them. It would be nice if you respected everyone since you have no idea who they are. Thanks!


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

nothing to do with respect for you? i dont know you that is right, so im sorry if my comment sounded like a personal insult, it is not. 

I hope you can see my point of view on what ive said, i only mention "random" because there are times these sites can be handy. Im not here to score work and do most my tee designs for fun and participate in industry i enjoy.

If interested, read more about the pitt falls of spec work at NO!SPEC


----------



## Micki23 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks Jumpy ... I've read some of the blog posts. I think everyone is at a stage in their design career and one can decide what they need to do. Contests and other crowd funding ideas work for some, especially young, just starting designers. Even if they don't win - they get experience designing instead of waiting for that first job to come through the door. So there is something for everyone in this world. Where would filmmakers be if there were no indie contests to cut their teeth on? same for designers. You have to start somewhere especially if you are freelance and not working for a company. 

When I was first starting out many years ago, I did a spec banner. The company loved it and bought it and I did more work for them. I would have never worked for this aviation company without "showing" them my work first. Plus, that job gave me confidence to go forward. 

I do agree that as a designer, sites like Freelancer and others are not the best because of the rabid competition for the jobs and the design shops. But for the person looking for a design on a budget - they are an avenue.


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

Jumpy... for a guy "just having fun" and "helping the community" you are very fixated on making sure income is attached to every effort... plus, you tell a newbie here that "if he's on a budget" he probably should be going to freelancer.com (be honest, that is a deflection)... exactly how much do you charge for artwork? Hundreds of dollars each? I've been to freelancer.com, and I'm cheaper than most winning bids there. Some of us are struggling as it is, i can't see that you could relate to that.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

rickxtexas said:


> Jumpy... for a guy "just having fun" and "helping the community" you are very fixated on making sure income is attached to every effort... plus, you tell a newbie here that "if he's on a budget" he probably should be going to freelancer.com (be honest, that is a deflection)... exactly how much do you charge for artwork? Hundreds of dollars each? I've been to freelancer.com, and I'm cheaper than most winning bids there. Some of us are struggling as it is, i can't see that you could relate to that.


excuse me how am i attaching income to every effort? it aint income for me sir? Read my advice to people and it might include saving money for better designs or better web, these things i believe are important for any business to succeed.

Rick, its not just about the price they charge mate (even though i consider many low) but they are getting spec work done = designers work for FREE and only get paid if the customer likes it! Charge what you like and compete in the comps on freelance or 99design, its up to you it is a free country.

Anyway peace man.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh and Rick when i have said ive seen lots of great designers here i was talking about you to, i didnt think you'd like to be competing against sites like that, my bad


----------



## rickxtexas (Aug 5, 2013)

my apologies jumpy, I got up too early (3:34am), stepped on a plastic Dalek and fell into a door knob, and was cranky (and no sugar for hot tea). We should all be paid for excellent work, period. What we really twists me up is that even clients that hire artists to design logos only want t pay $25 to $75 for thier logo... they pay more than that for one office chair... and a good logo could mean ten of thousands of dollars more each year.. bizarre.

I am apt to donate logo designs several times a year for good people struggling to get up and running though. I also rescue lost dogs and wandering, semi-attractive, 30-45 year old red headed women.


----------



## Imaginative (Aug 10, 2013)

Yay, this mean you guys see eye to eye now?

Totally agree with what's been said, especially the bit about the office chair, designers are so unappreciated. It's why I love sites like clientsfromhell.net, makes me happy that it's not just me that feels undervalued.


----------



## jumpy (Aug 9, 2013)

I also probably should have had my tea and sugar before i posted my initial rant, i saw one poster even link to fiver (funny site what people will do for $5) and i got a bit worked up. We all gotta pay bills an we have to charge what we can get, but from the work ive seen you do you value quality and design, its true we have to charge what we can get and be mindful of what clients can afford. Plus charity work can sometimes be the most rewarding, especially where dogs or red heads are involved.


----------

